# Civic Bands



## Christi

Are they like Symphonies ???


----------



## david johnson

not much. they are not orchestras, but rather are wind/percussion groups.
they can play transcriptions of orchestra music, but mostly focus on band music.
some of these bands are very good, and some are just for fun.

dj


----------



## Christi

david johnson said:


> not much.* they are not orchestras, but rather are wind/percussion groups.they can play transcriptions of orchestra music, but mostly focus on band music.some of these bands are very good, and some are just for fun.dj


Why do they use conductors ????


----------



## Krummhorn

Conductors serve many purposes:

set the tempo
start/stop the players at the same time
cue various instruments
interpret the composers desires for dynamic expression


----------



## Guest

In my youth the cheapest way to get a start in music was the local Brass Band and they were/can be very very good " Canadian Brass" although not a brass band does some great and amusing stuff, unfortunately if you are a string player you do not have that opportunity, I never played in a BB, I could not blow my Double Bass


----------

